# Columbia Sandwich Auction House



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Pretty nice bike for someone close if it goes cheap enough. https://sandwichauction.hibid.com/lots/?q=bicycle


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice looking bike indeed. I could never get passed those fugly Columbia chain guards though.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 30, 2020)

@tech549


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 30, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Pretty nice bike for someone close if it goes cheap enough. https://sandwichauction.hibid.com/lots/?q=bicycle
> 
> View attachment 1220998



No chance of that now!


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 6, 2020)

Bidding away


----------



## stoney (Jul 6, 2020)

Love those hanging tank Columbias. Great looking original bike. I like how the auction house's thought is "pretty easy restoration"  I see a pretty easy mild cleanup, service and use. Imagine them doing a restoration on that bike. Or better yet send it to Rick's Restorations in Las Vegas. Ughhhhh.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 7, 2020)

Love those Columbia chain guards


----------



## tech549 (Jul 9, 2020)

love those cheap fender lights!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 18, 2020)

I think the hammer fell on this at $1100 plus the juice %20=$1320.

I was out at $1000 

Congrats to the new buyer real nice equipment on this one!!

Hope it stays together and shows up here!

Nate


----------



## stoney (Jul 18, 2020)

20% on top of the selling price makes quite a difference. Still decent deal for the new owner. Hope someone hear. That will clean up nicely.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 18, 2020)

Killer original bike for sure. Whoever you are... ride it a smile.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 19, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> Killer original bike for sure. Whoever you are... ride it a smile.



I'll be smiling!


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 20, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I'll be smiling!



Did you get that one? Welcome to the club!


----------

